# How many Orient watch do you own?



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

I have 2 so far. The blue Mako and the CFT00004B circular semi-skeleton racing. I'm thinking of adding a CEZ05003B semi-skeleton carbon fiber dial, I saw one at my local watch shop at a great price. I'm just not sure if I want to own 2 watches from the same series.

I'm wondering how durable these watches are. Are they going to last at least 20 years?


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, Orient has been around since 1950 and before that, since 1901. My parents had Orient automatics in the 1970s and those watches were as good as they are today.

Currently I have 5 Orients in my collection....










































Any watch will last you for as long as you take reasonably care of it...


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

4 myself.. more will come in the future, no doubt. 

I have Blue Mako, Orange Mako, 2ER blue (given to my brother last Xmas), and a quartz chrono.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

I own 4 Orients. Blue Mako, Yellow Mako, 2ER Black Submariner and King Master Submariner (Intransit from Japan).

Orient King Master Submariner (WZ0241ER)


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

I have 2.......Orient Star Classic and the 200 M diver model CER1A


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I have one, it is very precise, well made, good power reserve...I think it'll last a while!


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've got 4 right now...love them all.

CET0B002W









CFNAA006B









CFM00003B









Black Mako


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got over 20 at a quick glance, they make something for every occasion!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I had 4, but down to 2 now. They are nice, but I probably won't be getting another Orient until they come out with something that hand-winds in addition to having a power reserve meter and hacking seconds.

CFA05002B









CFT00006W


----------



## gristler (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 5 Orients at present time they are 

1. CEM65001Y - Yellow Mako
2. CEM65004M - Orange Mako
3. CEM65002D - Blue Mako
4. CEM75002D - Blue Professional Diver 
5. CFM00001B - Black Planet Orient


----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

I had 2...then sold 2, then bought 1 and just have 2 more comming
so 3...:-d:-d:-d
Regards Sonny


----------



## junlon (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Currently I own 5. Four Mako's and a Power Reserve. I just purchased a Racing model this last week. :-!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Only 2:


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Just one for me...the Planet Orient. I'd post a pic but MINI's is better than what I've got.


----------



## unchained (May 27, 2008)

just one for now, orient m-force


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Two for me: one Pepsi Mako (CEM6500) and one orange Hogrider (CEM7500).


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Stern said:


> I have 2 so far. The blue Mako and the CFT00004B circular semi-skeleton racing. I'm thinking of adding a CEZ05003B semi-skeleton carbon fiber dial, I saw one at my local watch shop at a great price. I'm just not sure if I want to own 2 watches from the same series.
> 
> I'm wondering how durable these watches are. Are they going to last at least 20 years?


Any mechanical watch can easily last an owners lifetime if it is given regular maintenance. Keep the seals in good condition and that dial and hands will look like new 30 years from now.


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

Just one: blue mako for me.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone own or seen one of these in person? the dial looks awesome, and the yellow is a cool contrast, 44mm x 12.5mm, Sapphire, only thing I'm unsure of is whether I like the black coating? Orient doesn't say but I am assuming its pvd?

CEZ05001B


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

9 so far.








this one is modded with a thicker crystal and sapphire cyclops.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that the King Diver is a 2ER with a Pepsi bezel? Man I just love the look of this watch but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

peacemaker885 said:


> Am I right in thinking that the King Diver is a 2ER with a Pepsi bezel? Man I just love the look of this watch but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


No, two totally different watches. The King Master Submariner (WZ0241ER) is an out-of-production JDM only watch. I have been looking for this one for months. The WZ0241ER was reviewed here.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks MC. I really like to have a Pepsi but I don't like the Mako. 009 is too big, I think. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

So far only one.










But, is reaching a CFM00001B0









Cya.


----------



## ackord02 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mtech said:


> 9 so far.


really nice!.. whats the model?


----------



## ragamuffin (Jan 22, 2010)

Lots of great watches here! Agree with last poster regadring Mtech's watch. Looks really nice.

It's these 5 for me


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two - a Blue Mako and a quartz dress watch they threw in as a freebie with the Mako for Christmas. I'm looking at the Black Mako next.

Mike


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

1 pepsi Mako n 1 pocket watch.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Think its about 6 i have now!


----------



## oneTimer (Feb 11, 2010)

I have none right now but this one is definitely on my list |>

Pic from Chino.


----------



## mpip2010 (Feb 17, 2010)

ragamuffin said:


> Lots of great watches here! Agree with last poster regadring Mtech's watch. Looks really nice.
> 
> It's these 5 for me


wow..awesome pics..makes me wanna pic up a few of those!


----------



## Carl Steffens (Nov 20, 2008)

Just one.


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadly I only own one of them rght now. but that will soon change. :-!

the CFT00004B an excelent watch


----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)

My only one...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Just one for me - the orange Mako. b-)


----------



## ruzmidah (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a group shot of my orients :-d


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Right now, just two.

-Orient 300M Diver

-Orient Star Revolver (Black dial)

Later this week, it will be three as I have a blue dial Orient Star Revolver inbound.

Have also owned a nice OS dress watch, as well as the excellent Gronholm WRC LE model, which I flipped to partially fund the 300M, but may try to get again.

Also looking at the yellow dial OS Revolver to complete the 200M air diver hat trick. These are excellent watches at the going rates.


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

One... more must happen!!!!


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I'm up to 6...*

3 x 300m 2 revolver 1 black mako
And I'll get more. Those watches are gooood!





































The blue is not blue. Its the best deep purple I've seen but the camera wont take the right nuance. Or the operator (me) doesn't seem to take the right pic (yet)










and can't find a pîc of the Mako for now...

So here's another 300


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: I'm up to 6...*

just the one for me, but im seriously thinking of picking up a black mako for a second watch.


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Just one but it has been my daily since it arrived:-!


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ony one but THE one*

Did you go ...WOW... when you first opened the box? I know I did ;-)



PJ said:


> Just one but it has been my daily since it arrived:-!


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Ony one but THE one*

I did and was TOTALLY surprised at the fit and finish! It is also quite comfortable and has that classic diver look!


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's mine - one of my favorites.



















Here's one I used to own, but sold. It was cool, but I couldn't get the band adjusted to feel right. Always a bit too loose or tight.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Just two for now:


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

watcholic said:


> Just two for now:


Those are great pics !


----------



## HamiltonBeach (Nov 9, 2009)

Retro-Future Camera (black) - My fave rave watch
Retro-Future Airplane (orange)
Planet Orient (Orange bezel)
World Timer
White dress watch w/ power indicator (pictured in post above)
Big Mako - Orange
Mako - Blue
Mako - Yellow


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Just one for me.


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

crew said:


> 4 myself.. more will come in the future, no doubt.
> 
> I have Blue Mako, Orange Mako, 2ER blue (given to my brother last Xmas), and a quartz chrono.


 wow, this statement was an eerie look into the future!lol Congrats again on your win!


----------

